# OUT NOW: Constrictor - Cinematic Tension Strings for Kontakt Player



## audioimperia (Jul 15, 2022)

*CONSTRICTOR - CINEMATIC TENSION STRINGS FOR KONTAKT PLAYER*

Constrictor is dark, Constrictor is eerie, Constrictor is unnerving. A string library with a nightmarish purpose that will help you set the tone for thrilling atmospheres and gripping suspense. The over 400 articulations across the four separate string sections provide you with an incredible amount of flexible-to-use tools for your next terrifying scoring project.

WATCH THE TEASER HERE

www.audioimperia.com





​


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 15, 2022)

Paging @muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 15, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Paging @muziksculp


Thanks for the early Alert !


----------



## mike chapman (Jul 15, 2022)

Looking forward to this and the Performance Samples string library collaboration!


----------



## Jackal_King (Jul 15, 2022)

mike chapman said:


> Looking forward to this and the Performance Samples string library collaboration!


And the Areia update, too!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 15, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Paging @muziksculp


And while we’re at it, paging @Mike Fox

Best,

Geoff


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 15, 2022)

mike chapman said:


> and the Performance Samples string library collaboration!


Ooh, No. Why did you remind of this strings library. I had forgotten all about it.


----------



## David Kudell (Jul 15, 2022)

That feeling when you just bought the last Audio Imperia library and there's a new one already.


----------



## BMW_84 (Jul 15, 2022)

Ugh dang you AI! You make it so hard to resist your products! You are creating tension with my wallet!


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 15, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> And while we’re at it, paging @Mike Fox
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


That’s my line!


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 15, 2022)

Wonder if the person who stepped on the snake's tail lived to tell about it





(Teaser sounds promising, though)


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 15, 2022)

Another awesome library it would seem!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 15, 2022)

What a badass name for a library, and amazing artwork to match. 🤘

Truly looking forward to this one!


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 15, 2022)

Just got this via email. They ain't lying about 400 varieties of articulations.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 15, 2022)

Well, for good or ill, I can't use a library with a picture of a snake on the GUI. Sorry!


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 15, 2022)

("It's only a movie! It's only a movie!")


----------



## AndyP (Jul 15, 2022)

GAS


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 15, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Well, for good or ill, I can't use a library with a picture of a snake on the GUI. Sorry!



Yo Beetrice
I gotta say my 1st thoughts with his library says : shower scene! Think of it, what better inspiration for a soothing musical interlude than snakes slithering in the shower?
Lather UP! 🚿😘


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 15, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Yo Beetrice
> I gotta say my 1st thoughts with his library says : shower scene! Think of it, what better inspiration for a soothing musical interlude than snakes slithering in the shower?
> Lather UP! 🚿😘


I just don't like anything that's even vaguely that shape - however little!!!

You know, like slow worms - legless lizards, that shape but little.


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 15, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Well, for good or ill, I can't use a library with a picture of a snake on the GUI. Sorry!


What if it had an image of spiders and was called Itsy Bitsy?


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 15, 2022)

"Tight! Tight! Tight!" --Tuco Salamanca


----------



## Digivolt (Jul 15, 2022)

I take it this isn't part of the time limited series and will be for sale forever ?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 15, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> What if it had an image of spiders and was called Itsy Bitsy?


Now, I may not want a spider crawling across my face and tapping a rhythm on my eye ball; but I could handle a picture. Snakes, though... I live in a country with no serious issues with snakes; but I'm still afraid to hang my feet over the edge of the bed in case there are snakes there.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 15, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> I take it this isn't part of the time limited series and will be for sale forever ?


Correct


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 15, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> Correct



No constrictions!


----------



## PeterN (Jul 15, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> What a badass name for a library, and amazing artwork to match. 🤘
> 
> Truly looking forward to this one!


Doesn't look like a Boa Constrictor at all!

They've picked a black mamba and put it in the physical shape of a Krait. (Krait is the "5-step snake" in Vietnam, you step on it, and there 5 more steps to take). String players have 5 legatos until its game over.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 15, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Doesn't look like a Boa Constrictor at all!
> 
> They've picked a black mamba and put it in the physical shape of a Krait. (Krait is the "5-step snake" in Vietnam, you step on it, and there 5 more steps to take). String players have 5 legatos until its game over.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 15, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I just don't like anything that's even vaguely that shape - however little!!!
> 
> You know, like slow worms - legless lizards, that shape but little.


So Beeyonce is down with,arsenic,lye hacksaws and woodchippers🥰

But just mention a snake and it’s time for 😱
hmmmmmm


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jul 15, 2022)

My wallet feels constricted.

so many decisions this summer.


----------



## reids (Jul 15, 2022)

@audioimperia Lovely upcoming strings tension library. Already looking forward to Cinematic Tension Brass and Cinematic Tension Woodwinds.

Then dedicated playable runs libraries for strings, brass, and woodwinds would be what I would like to see you do since you have just finished the Fluid series.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 15, 2022)

reids said:


> @audioimperia Lovely upcoming strings tension library. Already looking forward to Cinematic Tension Brass and Cinematic Tension Woodwinds.
> 
> Then dedicated playable runs libraries for strings, brass, and woodwinds would be what I would like to see you do since you have just finished the Fluid series.


You forgot to mention the upcoming chamber strings library being developed with Performance Samples, and the long awaited for Areia Strings update.


----------



## reids (Jul 15, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> You forgot to mention the upcoming chamber strings library being developed with Performance Samples, and the long awaited for Areia Strings update.


Oh, I know those are coming. That all depends on Jasper because he operates in a different timeline...whenever he feels it's ready. Could be next few months or few years. These ones I mentioned are requests.


----------



## Reznov981 (Jul 16, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Now, I may not want a spider crawling across my face and tapping a rhythm on my eye ball; but I could handle a picture. Snakes, though... I live in a country with no serious issues with snakes; but I'm still afraid to hang my feet over the edge of the bed in case there are snakes there.


It doesn't say anything good about me that I want to use this against you, does it?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 16, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> It doesn't say anything good about be that I want to use this against you, does it?


Do your worst!

I live inside fear, which is the home of bravery.

Plus, no-one can hear me shriek pathetically on the Internet...


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 16, 2022)

reids said:


> @audioimperia Lovely upcoming strings tension library. Already looking forward to Cinematic Tension Brass and Cinematic Tension Woodwinds.
> 
> Then dedicated playable runs libraries for strings, brass, and woodwinds would be what I would like to see you do since you have just finished the Fluid series.





muziksculp said:


> You forgot to mention the upcoming chamber strings library being developed with Performance Samples, and the long awaited for Areia Strings update.


Are you guys brothers?


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jul 16, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> You forgot to mention the upcoming chamber strings library being developed with Performance Samples, and the long awaited for Areia Strings update.



Looking forward to the Areia update! I hope it is in a very near future now


----------



## Haakond (Jul 16, 2022)

Sounds great! Looking forward to the release


----------



## Stackedfat (Jul 16, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> Correct


Glad this is a forever sale. I'm currently recovering from a brain and heart injury. So no work or money for me at this time.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 16, 2022)

Stackedfat said:


> Glad this is a forever sale. I'm currently recovering from a brain and heart injury. So no work or money for me at this time.


Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## thewavesamongus (Jul 16, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> And while we’re at it, paging @Mike Fox
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


And even more while we're at it, paging Raven Chronicles @bvaughn0402 !


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jul 16, 2022)

Oh yes indeed! I will be purchasing and including it on the next album. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 16, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Oh yes indeed! I will be purchasing and including it on the next album. Thanks!


Keep up the awesome work, man! I dig what I’m hearing.


----------



## Stackedfat (Jul 16, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Good luck with the recovery.


Thank You


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jul 16, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Keep up the awesome work, man! I dig what I’m hearing.


Oh wow, thanks man! That means a LOT coming from you!!!


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 17, 2022)

Set the content overview video to live. Library will be available tomorrow (we're on PST time, so keep that in mind  )


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 17, 2022)

How much will this hurt my wallet? You did promise us that info over the weekend. 😃


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 17, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> How much will this hurt my wallet? You did promise us that info over the weekend. 😃


$249 MSRP, $179 Intro

Kontakt Player, 30GB, in situ, individual sections, 400+ articulations with the Multis. Recorded in the same space as Chorus.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 17, 2022)

Brilliant! No snake on the GUI! It's back on my wish list. (Listening to the demos, I'd have seriously offered to cover the cost of a new, snakeless, GUI in any case.)


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 17, 2022)

@audioimperia ,

Going once, going twice, going three times... 🔨 OK Sold for $179. Intro Price 

Attractive pricing, reasonable size, and very useful Strings Library to have. It fills a badly missing strings articulations area for me, all in one library, and very nicely organized categories for fast access. 

Thanks. 

I will surely purchase it tomorrow when it becomes available on your website. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## gives19 (Jul 17, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> That feeling when you just bought the last Audio Imperia library and there's a new one already.


Yep.. I hear ya. Just finally grabbed Landforms on that deal they had, but not had much time to use it. Happy with it though-


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 17, 2022)

Seriously digging those short articulations. 🤘


----------



## MarcMahler89 (Jul 17, 2022)

Oh my god 😭 Ive been craving these kinds of articulations for *individual* string sections since MARK3/4, and finally you guys wont only deliver those, but expand upon this concept much much further. Is it physically possible to die from a heart attack due to anticipation?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jul 17, 2022)

How long the intro price last?


----------



## Aldunate (Jul 17, 2022)

Documentation of how the articulations where written for the players to play would be great.
Sonokinetic does this, its great as orchestration information.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 17, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Sobriety in Years?
> 
> I suspect at least several decades or maybe we can hope for the possibility of reincarnation!
> 
> ...


You two should just bang already.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Jul 18, 2022)

wow this one looks right up my street!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 18, 2022)

Is this library locked? With fx I ideally want samples and stuff to be editable in Kontakt.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 18, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> You two should just bang already.


I've just deleted a dozen posts that lead to this..
On this topic - @kgdrum it would be nice if you could leave _some _commercial announcement threads free from discussion of showers and nuns. thank you


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 18, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I've just deleted a dozen posts that lead to this..
> On this topic - @kgdrum it would be nice if you could leave _some _commercial announcement threads free from discussion of showers and nuns. thank you




My bad,sorry 👍


----------



## AndrewS (Jul 18, 2022)

MA-Simon said:


> Is this library locked? With fx I ideally want samples and stuff to be editable in Kontakt.


You could just print the FX you want to audio and keep those samples somewhere. That’s what I generally do with non tempo locked rises or swoosh hit type things, since lining those up using audio is much faster than futzing with midi to time them correctly.


----------



## AndrewS (Jul 18, 2022)

@audioimperia Just a heads up, it looks like the Cubase expression map link on the Constrictor page downloads the Chorus expression maps.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 18, 2022)

AndrewS said:


> @audioimperia Just a heads up, it looks like the Cubase expression map link on the Constrictor page downloads the Chorus expression maps.


Fixed


----------



## tmpc (Jul 18, 2022)

Stackedfat said:


> Glad this is a forever sale. I'm currently recovering from a brain and heart injury. So no work or money for me at this time.


Best of luck to you, man! That sort of thing puts everything into perspective.


----------



## tmpc (Jul 18, 2022)

AndrewS said:


> You could just print the FX you want to audio and keep those samples somewhere. That’s what I generally do with non tempo locked rises or swoosh hit type things, since lining those up using audio is much faster than futzing with midi to time them correctly.


Yeah, but you can do all kinds of stuff if you can edit the library. Pitch envelopes, increase the PB range, effects, etc. I was happy to see that you can control which RR's you're hearing.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 18, 2022)

Congrats AI on another great release!


----------



## tmpc (Jul 18, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> Fixed


Is this library editable "under the hood"?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 18, 2022)

tmpc said:


> Is this library editable "under the hood"?


*Warning !* Poisonous Snake under the hood. Open at your own risk.


----------



## tmpc (Jul 18, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> *Warning !* Poisonous Snake under the hood. Open at your own risk.


There's something worse than snakes!!! "Confusing old product under the hood. Monkey with it at your own risk!" 🐵


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 18, 2022)

tmpc said:


> There's something worse than snakes!!! "Confusing old product under the hood. Monkey with it at your own risk!" 🐵


?!

Hu?

🤷‍♂️


----------



## tmpc (Jul 18, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> ?!
> 
> Hu?
> 
> 🤷‍♂️


No! Not Constrictor. I'm referring to Kontakt! I love Kontakt, but it's internal interface is very confusing and not particularly well documented. And, after 20 years of added functionality, how could it be otherwise?

BUT, can you answer my question? Can a user click on the gear icon, go inside, and tweak things?


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 18, 2022)

tmpc said:


> No! Not Constrictor. I'm referring to Kontakt! I love Kontakt, but it's internal interface is very confusing and not particularly well documented. And, after 20 years of added functionality, how could it be otherwise?
> 
> BUT, can you answer my question? Can a user click on the gear icon, go inside, and tweak things?


Ah got ya.

Our products are always locked


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 18, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> Ah got ya.
> 
> Our products are always locked


@tmpc ,

And ... For a good reason. To keep you safe from the Snake Bites


----------



## tmpc (Jul 18, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> Ah got ya.
> 
> Our products are always locked


Not always. I bought Dystopian Dreams Vol. 2 "Dark Moon Rising" back in 2016 and tweaked a bunch of its parameters. I'm sorry to hear that Constrictor is locked. In my experience, having that access can make the difference between being able to use a sound in a piece of music or not.

Are the samples tempo synced?


----------



## Getsumen (Jul 18, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Brilliant! No snake on the GUI! It's back on my wish list. (Listening to the demos, I'd have seriously offered to cover the cost of a new, snakeless, GUI in any case.)


I am sorry to inform you...






For your safety, I have blurred out the majority but I spot a snake on the multis! 
Time to pay up for that snakeless UI!


----------



## Reznov981 (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm just out here waiting for @muziksculp's thoughts, after the initial reaction to this announcement 🤣
Edit: hang on, I'm thinking of a different reaction to a different announcement, apparently. I recall one being in all caps...
Nonetheless, I'm keen to hear thoughts!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 18, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> I am sorry to inform you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear...


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 19, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> I am sorry to inform you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the gui of the multis - and I´m still so sad that we can not choose which gui we want for the older libraries like "Jaeger" and "Cerberus". The original gui´s were so inspiring and fun to use - with a much better workflow imho 😔 But I must say - the sound of "Constrictor" is amazing right out of the box - right in your face 🥰


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 19, 2022)

I think I’m in love.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 19, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> I think I’m in love.





WOW! 🥰


----------



## AndrewS (Jul 19, 2022)

Been having a lot of fun with this. I wish there was a way to individually assign the keys for the keyswitches though rather than just having them in ascending order.


----------



## Phazma (Jul 19, 2022)

This looks very interesting! I've been searching for a long time for a way to create this kind of high pitched, howling, dissonant strings like at the start of the Evil Dead 2013 score (0:05 - 0:35):



I guess the Harmonic Clusters articulation (at low pp dynamics) in this library is just what I need?


----------



## KurtisDig (Jul 20, 2022)

How long will the Intro sale last?


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 20, 2022)

KurtisDig said:


> How long will the Intro sale last?


It's posted on the website.


----------



## axb312 (Jul 21, 2022)

KurtisDig said:


> How long will the Intro sale last?


Up to Aug 22, 2022.


----------



## davidson (Jul 21, 2022)

Buyers, please report back with your opinions if you get chance!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 21, 2022)

This library is like the Dead Space OST in a box, which I love!


----------



## Stackedfat (Jul 21, 2022)

tmpc said:


> Best of luck to you, man! That sort of thing puts everything into perspective.


Thank you. And yes it does.


----------



## Henu (Jul 23, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> This library is like the Dead Space OST in a box, which I love!


Oh no you just didn't.


----------



## Peter Satera (Aug 14, 2022)

Yeah I'm in. Sounds great, unique to what I have and love the control.
*Buy!

[EDIT]
Holy wow! @audioimperia . Tell me there's plans to do Brass and woodwinds!!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Aug 25, 2022)

Purchased before the sale ended.


----------



## makimakimusic (Sep 21, 2022)

I've put that library to the test in this new video alongside several others libraries from Audio Imperia. The Constrictor moment is in the timecode in the video description :


----------

